# The unseen



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well just returned from my first ever turkey hunt. My nephew was kind enough to take my old bones out and I had a blast. Saturday morning, 5:00a.m. sitting? (I'm gonna get a stool) by the waterhole, ya there is some ice on it, ya my hands are cold, ya I need a cigarette, waiting as quietly as I can be, (hey I'm in my late 60's and a guy has to pass a little gas here and there), the only noise is from the stupid collared doves waking up and my nephews little snickers after I would fart:shock:. He has been watching this area for 2 weeks and has their schedule down, we hear a gobble, then another, then another, they are on 3 sides of us. He gives um a little chirp and they answer, we wait, wait, wait. They never came in, oh well time to get some breakfast. go home eat, sleep a couple hours, mess around in Fillmore some, then head back out. Try a different place and sit and wait, and wait, and wait. Suddenly there is this noise as if a great monster beast is taking off, I spin around and there he is in the tree---wait it's a she--Darn!!! She spies us and gives out about 10 loud clucks and flys off, taking any tom with her. I struck out, but had a great time, my nephews girlfriend filled her tag:mrgreen: her first turkey so it all worked out Here is a picture of the 2 of them, cute couple and her bird.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

sweet! its gonna be a long 3 weeks waiting for the GS hunt! beyond excited!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice still got to wait till April 30 it is going to be very long 3 weeks


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

goosefreak said:


> sweet! its gonna be a long 3 weeks waiting for the GS hunt! beyond excited!


Yeah 3 weeks is a long time to wait... I'm only waiting 2 weeks


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Love the post title. Scouting this year, I'd swear the birds are more wiley and educated this year; because unless you get out early, really early, they really do seem unseen.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > sweet! its gonna be a long 3 weeks waiting for the GS hunt! beyond excited!
> ...


Okay then, whenever the 2nd is, that's when I'm headed down


----------

